# My New Herdsire



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I am beyond excited, plumb bouncing off the walls at the opportunity to add this gorgeous boy to my herd. My million thanks and eternal gratitude for this opportunity to Kristen (lol, like I wasn't already greatful before)! After he arrived, I went to the barn and called everyone I knew...lol (like a kid at Christmas). My husband isn't thrilled (yes, I hugged ET...not the smartest idea I've ever had) 








(Photo courtesy of Big Oak Farm)








Saying CHEESE for yall 








Well after that my camera died - but here y'go! 

And so he's not just a pretty face here's his pedigree:

Sugar Creek TW Enjoy The View * S

SIRE: Sugar Creek NT Tightwad *S
SS: Sugar Creek MT Sally's Nate *S
SD: ARMCH Sugar Creek's MP Penny Pincher *D

DAM: MCH/CH Twin Creeks WB Talk About Me 5*D (1*M)
DS: MCH Goodwood Weisbaden +*S E
DD: MCH Twin Creeks BH Mariri's Zinnia 4*D E


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome boy! And looks like he's bucky!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol VERY! (you know what the "smiles" all about LMAO) He's currently surrounded by pregnant does and does with babies and you KNOW he smells like roses on a spring morning ;-)
Thank you he's just AWESOME.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww that is why Gabby is the nicest doe you've ever laid eyes on. You must be soo proud =)


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Actually believe it or not she was before I had this opportunity, so you can imagine he's pretty much my walking dream buck. LOL.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG He's beautiful!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

How perfect! He is your dream buck.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Is'nt he desi's bucklings sire?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh how neat. He is my Charm's sire and she is the spitting image of him except between the legs. LOL


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

She does look like him - she's such a cute thing too. He sure throws the color - look at Charm and Lucky and Desi's babies. (well, Desi's plumb full of color).
Yes, he is the sire to Desi's babies.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wander why Teresa?LOL


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

He ia very nice! I'm jealous- big time


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! He is very handsome! You're very lucky to have him


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice buck.


----------

